# New expat living in Córdoba, Spain!



## samrose (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm a 22-year-old Canadian and I just moved to Córdoba to teach English and study part-time. Looking to meet some new people, go for a few cervezas or whatever. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samrose said:


> Hey guys! I'm a 22-year-old Canadian and I just moved to Córdoba to teach English and study part-time. Looking to meet some new people, go for a few cervezas or whatever. /SNIP/


:welcome:

have a look around, join in some discussions - ask questions & maybe even give some advice!!


----------



## izzycb (Sep 25, 2013)

*Cordoba*

Hi Sam, I'm 23 and English, also just moved here to teach English. If you'd like to grab a drink one day that would be cool.


----------

